# Tony Martin is a f'n machine..



## ohpossum (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you...That is all


----------



## gs15step (Mar 4, 2010)

One of my fav riders, for sure. Along with Haussler and Jens.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not as much as Sagan!


----------



## slimjw (Jul 30, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Not as much as Sagan!


Whatever! Martin was on front all day, hauled the group up every climb and almost single-handedly brought back every escape right up till the bitter end. Big Mick better be bringing him flowers tonight for the beating he took to keep the team in yellow.

Credit to Sagan for hanging tough and having the juice to get the sprint, but BIG respect to Martin. Dude is an animal.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

slimjw said:


> Whatever! .


Who won today?
I forget....


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

unlike sagan, domestiques arent in it to win it


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tony Martin is a machine, but I've always thought he looks like he's going to die every time he's on TV


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

slimjw said:


> Whatever! Martin was on front all day, hauled the group up every climb and almost single-handedly brought back every escape right up till the bitter end. Big Mick better be bringing him flowers tonight for the beating he took to keep the team in yellow.
> 
> Credit to Sagan for hanging tough and having the juice to get the sprint, but BIG respect to Martin. Dude is an animal.


I'm a big fan of Sagan but you are right about Martin, he worked well and worked hard. Props to him.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Tony Martin is a machine, but I've always thought he looks like he's going to die every time he's on TV


He looks like a zombie brought back to race bikes.
I thought he could do really well at ToC, with his ITT abilities and climbing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

He definitely was in the pain cave today.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

55x11 said:


> He looks like a zombie brought back to race bikes.


Maybe that's what freaks me out. He's gonna chase me down and eat my brains!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

also Lars Boom's last attack a few days ago was simply amazing (late in the break on the finishing circuit). He must have been putting out 800 watts. No wonder he wins prologues.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

thought the same thing about Tony today. unbelievable. the dude just crushes himself. and agree with Coolhand about his look on TV; always looking in a struggling manner..


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, he looks like he is trying to kick heroin and race bicycles at the same time. But he rides like a machine (remember Ventoux last year?)

I always look for him, he makes great photos. Here is one I took at the TdF last year. . .


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

His back must be sore after carrying everyone up that climb! Not only did do pace-makeing work, but he covered every break. What a stud...


JSR


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

The Tony vs. Sagan comment made me laugh. Not taking anything away from Sagan for the incredible talent he is, but all he did was lay low until the finish. Levi said it best when he tweeted that it "must be easy for Sagan to crush a bunch of climbers in the sprint".

There was quite a few performances that I found impressive. Tommy D, Ryder, Jani, and Horner looked like they could have blown the race apart if they wanted to. Matt Wilson spending all day in the break only to counter and bridge up to De Maar. Little Pete Stetina making it back into the main bunch after getting dropped. Sutherland pipping Rogers for second. 

You could tell the big 3 teams were more about being conservative for the TT which translated to a lack of fireworks. Everybody knew that you couldn't win the race at Big Bear so it was counter and cover. You have to blame the organizers for that, 20k's shorter and it would have a different race.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

JohnHemlock said:


> Yeah, he looks like he is trying to kick heroin and race bicycles at the same time. But he rides like a machine (remember Ventoux last year?)
> 
> I always look for him, he makes great photos. Here is one I took at the TdF last year. . .


LOLZ! Thanks for the pics - he looked even worse yesterday


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

After the ride yesterday and the TT today, Martin is the man!


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

coop said:


> ... Levi said it best when he tweeted that it "must be easy for Sagan to crush a bunch of climbers in the sprint"...


just like it must be easy for a bunch of climbers to crush a 'sprinter' on a climb?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no wonder he wins*



stevesbike said:


> also Lars Boom's last attack a few days ago was simply amazing (late in the break on the finishing circuit). He must have been putting out 800 watts. No wonder he wins prologues.


cx races!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*After Yesterday*

who'd have figured he'd have anything left in the tank????
impressive


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Woo hoo- That was impressive!


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

they need a special jersey his two day performance. Amgen Tour of California F'n Machine Jersey sponsored by ******/Chuck Norris


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

tinkerbeast said:


> just like it must be easy for a bunch of climbers to crush a 'sprinter' on a climb?


exactly! either "accomplishment" is not all that impressive.
Sagan's sprinting win was every bit as predictable as the lead group dropping cavendish on the climb.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

55x11 said:


> exactly! either "accomplishment" is not all that impressive.
> Sagan's sprinting win was every bit as predictable as the lead group dropping cavendish on the climb.


So how come they didn't drop Sagan on the climbs then? 

I know why by the way... I'm blaming the route of the whole race.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

When was Sagan classified as a "sprinter"? That's been the ongoing question for many this year. Just what is this kid's limit/potential? I don't think Levi's quote was a put down, but rather a compliment. I'd have to say right now he has a Paolo Bettini or maybe a bit of a Valverde feel about him. Puncher type with a hell of a kick at the end. His TT today surprised the hell out me though, didn't expect that.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> who'd have figured he'd have anything left in the tank????
> impressive


Makes me wonder whether he could podium (or even win) at ToC if he was allowed to ride for himself on GC?


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

One from today. . . .


----------

